# History of the change in GSD



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow... Nice video...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

But he picked out the worst examples of recent dogs on both sides. I know there are top American line dogs that at not that extreme. I owned one.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Daphne,
I guess the question is what is the norm for what you see in the American ring? Is your dog's type the norm and the overangulated ones the exception or are the overangulated dogs the norm and your type the exception. Haven't been to many shows in recent years but I guess what wins today normally, should be what is represented.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats a pretty big difference. none of my dogs have that angulation. Shelby is straight backed and so is Zena. Shasta for me, is kinda hard to say. But her mom had some angulation and her dad did too....


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> Daphne,
> I guess the question is what is the norm for what you see in the American ring? Is your dog's type the norm and the overangulated ones the exception or are the overangulated dogs the norm and your type the exception. Haven't been to many shows in recent years but I guess what wins today normally, should be what is represented.


I would say that the more extreme ones are in the specialty ring and the more moderate ones like mine are shown in the all-breed ring. And since there are more all-breed shows than specialty shows, i guess that makes mine the mainstream.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Seems specialties have fallen in numbers and entries less, also. I think the more extreme types are not the "main" type, as you say.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My Zoe is definitely not angled like that nor are her parents. I would say that angulation is extreme.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Daphne,
Thanks for the reply, I went to Boardwalk Kennel Club show two years ago and saw the GS classes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Eva is from mostly German lines and has a straight back, full coat, large round paws, and powerful hindquarters.

I think the extreme angulation of some dogs is from the influence of American showlines.

In some of those pics in the video, the angulation is quite severe.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

Interesting how working lines were never mentioned...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Any idea why he started with the 1940's instead of further back when the breed originated?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So sorry we spayed our girl. She has hundreds of champions in her background. And they all were well proportioned with no extreme angulation.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I can remember in the late 70's watching the GSD at a dog show and being bothered by how pointy they looked. They appeared frail and spindly and I heartily disliked it. Now bear in mind I was a teenager who knew a lot less than I thought I did, but that is one opinion I still stick by. I firmly feel that German Shepherds, Welsh Corgie's etc should LOOK like they could leave the ring and do their job. Corgie's should be short, stocky, sturdy little guys with lots of muscle to herd cattle, and GSD's should look like working dogs, not anrexic divas.

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------

